# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Wil ik zelfmoord plegen of niet?

## futerelight

Hallo allemaal......
ik ben een jonge van 23
En ik kan zelf ook wel wat tips gebruiken.
Niet dat ik echt dood wil maar het spookt wel de hele tijd door mijn hoofd.
Ik heb een bedrijf gehad met mijn beste vriend.
Afgelopen maart heefd hij zelfmoord gepleegd.
Het is klote maar ik ben wel blij voor hem.... (hij heefd eindelijk rust)
Hierdoor ben ik niet alleen mijn beste vriend kwijt geraakt maar ook mijn bedrijf...
Waardoor ik ook mijn kamer kwijt raakte, kortom ik had alleen nog maar een paar vrienden die wel wilde helpen maar het niet konden omdat ze mijn emotie niet begrepen.
Totdat mijn zus en mij in huis nam en me ging helpen samen met mijn pa.
Ik ging weer werk zoeken en een nieuwe kamer in een nieuwe stad (omdat ik dit alles achter me wou laten).
Het zoeken naar die 2 dingen was voor mij heel moeilijk en koste me veel energie, ik sliep nou eenmaal heel erg slecht of zelfs niet.
Eindelijk dacht ik het weer een beetje opgepakt te hebben,
leuk werk een mooie kamer waar ik binnekort in kan gaan wonen en een hele lieve vriendin.
Maar ik blijf me rot voellen want ik mis hem zo erg.
Nu ben ik zelfs mijn vriendin kwijt geraakt doordat het voor mij allemaal zo heftig is en ik ben ook nog eens mijn baan kwijt doordat ik op mijn werk zo moe was en telaat kwam.
voor mijn gevoel ben ik nu weer terug bij af......
en ik heb zelfs mijn twijfels of ik dit nog wel lang vol houd.
Wat kan ik nu het beste doen??
groetjes Wannes. :Confused:

----------


## $username

> Hallo allemaal......
> ik ben een jonge van 23
> En ik kan zelf ook wel wat tips gebruiken.
> Niet dat ik echt dood wil maar het spookt wel de hele tijd door mijn hoofd.
> Ik heb een bedrijf gehad met mijn beste vriend.
> Afgelopen maart heefd hij zelfmoord gepleegd.
> Het is klote maar ik ben wel blij voor hem.... (hij heefd eindelijk rust)
> Hierdoor ben ik niet alleen mijn beste vriend kwijt geraakt maar ook mijn bedrijf...
> Waardoor ik ook mijn kamer kwijt raakte, kortom ik had alleen nog maar een paar vrienden die wel wilde helpen maar het niet konden omdat ze mijn emotie niet begrepen.
> ...


hoi wannes
heel erg dat je beste vriend zelfmoord heeft gepleegd, maar je geeft zelf al aan dat hij nu rust heeft.Die wetenschap heb je voor jezelf. Natuurlijk heb je verdriet hierover, het zou niet goed zijn als dat niet zo was. Je zit in een rouwverwerking wat je niet alleen kunt. Praat met de ouders van je vriend die zitten in het zelfde rouwverwerkingsproces en met mensen die jouw vriend ook goed gekend hebben en die dit ook moeten verwerken. Jij moet de draad van je eigen leven weer oppakken want zoals je zelf gemerkt hebt gaat het leven gewoon door. In dit leven is een inkomen en een dak boven je hoofd belangrijk. Je kunt niet altijd afhankelijk zijn van anderen. Het is heel mooi dat je hulp hebt van je zus en je pa maar ook zij hebben hun eigen leven met hun eigen dingen. Heb je er zelf nog niet aan gedacht om zelf hulp te zoeken via GGZ? daar helpen ze je ook met de rouwverwerking Je moet het een plaatsje gaan geven en zij helpen je erbij als je het niet alleen kan. Via je huisarts kun je doorverwezen worden naar het GGZ. Beste Wannes ga ervoor en zet je schouders eronder. Je kunt het!! veel sterkte ,Sonja.

----------


## Starlet666

Hoi wannes,
Ik zat tot vorige week in een zelfde soort situatie. Ik was mijn leven beu, heb moeite om alles positief te zien en daardoor ging alles mis. Zoals Sonja al zegt is de huisarts een goede oplossing. Ik ben vorige week woensdag bij de huisarts geweest en het luchtte me heel erg op. Sowieso doordat ik er iets aan gedaan heb (wat me wat meer zelfvertrouwen geeft) en het feit dat ik het nu niet meer alleen hoef te doen. 
Ga dus naar de huisarts en je zult zien dat het oplucht. Ik ben benieuwd hoe het ging.....wil je dat nog vertellen?

----------


## futerelight

Natuurlijk wil ik dat vertellen!
Ik heb maandag ochtend een afspraak gemaakt met de huisarts....
Ik ben er wel een beetje bang voor want als ik nog niet eens een relatie kan hebben met mijn (ex)vriendin omdat dat voor mij te heftig is, hoe zal dat dan wel niet gaan bij de huisarts????
Ik ga het gewoon proberen en "niet geschoten is altyd mis" toch?

Onder tussen doe ik mijn best om veel over mijn emoties te praten maar dat lijkt het allemaal wel erger te maken...
iedere nacht heb ik veel moeite om in slaap te komen en ik krijg steeds vaker het gevoel alsof ik spontaan moet huilen.....

Ik ga jullie op de hoogte houden en ik hoop dat jullie met bruikbare tips blijven komen.
Groetjes wannes

----------


## Aart

hallo futurelight,

Heb je wel eens gedacht aan een medium, zij kan je verklaringen geven en ook hoe je hier verder mee door het leven kan gaan. 
Een medium kan in contact komen met de overledene. 

Maar let op er zijn vele slechte mediums en maar hele weinig goede.

Kijk eens op www.natural-body-balance.nl
De moeite is het gastenboek hier staan de ervaringen van mensen en dan weet je dat je bij de juiste persoon bent.

Sterkte,
Aart

----------


## Starlet666

Hoi Futurelight,

Je postte dat je vanochtend naar de huisarts zou gaan. Hoe was het daar? Ik hoop dat je er wat mee verder bent gekomen. 
En wat betreft het berichtje van Aart, van die kant kun je het natuurlijk ook bekijken. Het kan enorm helpen, maar alleen als je er voor open staat of je jezelf er voor open kunt stellen. Wellicht kan het bericht van Aart een inspiratie zijn voor andere ideeen die je kunnen helpen.
Klink een beetje vaag.... :Embarrassment:  
Nou, ben dus benieuwd hoe het bij de huisarts was.

----------


## futerelight

Hallo, hier ben ik weer.....

Ben idd nog bij de dokter geweest en die heefd me doorgestuurd naar een psycholoog..
Nu heb ik alleen even last van het volgende probleem.

Ik ben de gene met een hulpvraag dus ik moet contakt zoeken met de psycholoog, alleen voel ik me op het moment weer een beetje fijn dus durf ik hem niet te bellen omdat ik me dan misschien weer rot ga voelen..........

Verders probeer ik het allemaal rustig aan te doen want het gaat al heel snel te hard voor me en dan raak ik zelf weer in de war...

ik ga jullie weer op de hoogte houden dus er komt nog meer.  :Wink:

----------


## emma61

Blijf hier posten,en ga naar die psycholoog toe,sterkte,kerel.
groetjes,Emma

----------


## dodo

Hoi,

Mensen, mensen, hoe weet je dat je echt rust gaat hebben, ginder? Eerst moet je hier uitzoeken of je echt rust gaat hebben. Ik geloog in god en god heeft ons naar hier gestuurd om een toets af te leggen en jij zegt dat je een einde wil maken aan je leven, wat jammer. Denk ees goed na,...

Tot ziens,.....

----------


## Pientje

Zoek een goede therapeut.
Je gaat dit niet alleen kunnen oplossen...trust me...been there...done that.

----------


## Sussername

hoi wannes,

Volg je nog steeds en ben benieuwd hoe hetnu met je gaat?
Hoop dat je wat stappen hebt kunnen en durven ondernemen. Als ik zo de reacties bekijk sta je i.i.g. niet alleen. Veel mensen voelen zich betrokken met jou.
Laat ons horen hoe het met je gaat!! groetjes en sterkte!

----------


## PoorTwistedMe

Hey Futurelight!

Ik heb wel goede ervaringen met 1e-lijns-psychologen. Die werken vooral aan traumatische ervaringen. Het verliezen van mensen die belangrijk voor je zijn kun je zien als een rouwproces. Onderschat het niet. Mocht je naar een psycholoog willen, kies dan voor een 1e lijns. 

Wat verder goed werkt in dit soort gevallen (zeker bij mij) is de EMDR-methode. Een simpele techniek waarme ik erg goede resultaten behaalde. Vraag er maar eens naar...

Sterkte met dit alles! 

Soms lijkt het allemaal net een enorme berg waar je overheen moet, maar uiteindelijk sta je weer op die top. En als je dan tergkijkt in die donkere afgrond dan zul je je toch goed voelen als je weet dat je het beest zelf bevochten hebt.

Sterkte!

[Update]
Sorry ik heb je 2e reactie over het hoofd gezien.... Gewoon gaan en gooi je verhaal op tafel. Je zult zien dat het oplucht! Je hoeft je niet te schamen daar en hoe vaker je erover kunt praten emt iemand die je begrijpt, hoe beter...
Suc6

----------


## crestfallensoul

Hoi allemaal, ik ben nieuw hier dus....
Ook ik heb problemen, waarvan ik geen oplossing meer zie.
Deze morgen heb ik een zelmoordpoging ondernomen...... had gelezen op internet dat koolmonoxide het meeste effectief is, pijnloos want je valt in slaap en wordt niet meer wakker...
Als je een auto gebruikt in een afgesloten garage dan is er binnen 10 minuten een dodelijke concentratie ontstaan dus das makkelijk en redelijk snel.

Probleem is ik heb geen auto alleen een motor bij de hand een shadow 600.
Plaats gemaakt in de schuur, alles zo goed mogelijk afgeplakt en de motor gestart om 10.45 uur
heb een afscheids sms naar mn exvriendin gestuurd omdat ik dat ooit had beloofd en ik er toch binnen 10 minuten niet meer zou zijn.
maar om 11.35 hoorde ik mn foon rinkelen en dat was mn vriendin weer.... ik kon bijna niet praten en had vrijwel geen concentratie meer maar ze hoorde wel de motor nog steeds draaien.... heb opgehangen.
om 11.45 werd de ruit van mn schuurdeur kapot geslagen en ook dat drong vaag tot me door...... nou ja ze heeb mij eruitgehaald en de politie, ziekenauto erbij, zat ong een 15 minuten buiten en ben helemaal bekomen.

Waarom werkt het niet bij een motor????
een auto heeft een katalysator maar een motor toch niet???
nu ben ik alweer thuis en heb ook een gesprek met de dokter ondergaan en heeft me nu oxazepam meegegeven maar ik krijg het in kleine dosis want hij vertrouwt me niet.... wil me dus ook niet meehelpen.

Al bij al, heb ik dus alles voor niets gedaan en ben geen steek verder...
Lucht in de aderen spuiten werkt ook niet tenzij je een hele grote spuit gebruikt minstens 150 ml en dat is dan ook heel pijnlijk als de luchtbellen de zaak verstroppen, dus das ook geen optie....

Imand een handigere oplossing maar dan wel een die niet voor overlast of troep zorgt want tegen een trein of vrachtauto knallen met 200 kan ook natuurlijk maar dat wil ik de anderen niet aandoen.

Sugesties????

Btw. Ik het Peter en ben 54 jaar oud dus geen kind meer.

----------


## crestfallensoul

Nu een aantal dagen verder... zie weer licht in mijn leven, heb weer een toekomstbeeld, vele dingen achter me kunnen laten door..... Praten, vooral met mn Ex en de dokter.
Dokter gaf me de bekende Oxazepam en wilde uiteraart niet veel meegeven...
Mijn ex is behoorlijk overstuur geweest door mn aktie en (gelukkig voor mij) zijn er weer kansen op een gezonde relatie.......

Zie ook http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=2641 
als een vervolg mét reactie van mijn Ex.....

Ik heb het geloof in de toekomst terug en ik denk dat veel mensen dat ook kunnen hebben als je maar bijft communiceren want daar draait het allemaal om, je afsluiten van de wereld is het stomste wat ik deed.....
Maar ja, ook ik leer nog op mijn leeftijd zie je wel.

Groetjes Peter........

----------


## Agnes574

Bedankt voor je reactie Peter!

Zo zie je maar...voor iedereen die hier wel eens mee in zijn hoofd zit...onthoud dat dat nooit de beste oplossing is...

Na regen komt zonneschijn...altijd!!!!

Agnes

----------


## cinthia

peter

ik denk dat jij een groot bord voor je hoofd hebt hangen.
medelijden van haar mischien?
er is meer dan een vrouw alleen.
doe je ogen open--- en zie, dat er nog zoveel is waarvoor je door kunt gaan.

gr Cinthia.

----------


## Agnes574

Hoi Cinthia,

Even rechtzetten...
1.Ik vind niet dat dit de juiste manier is om op een bericht te reageren...zeker niet in dit topic(iets subtieler had je je gedachten ook kunnen brengen vind ik),en
2. Als je de andere topics ook zou hebben gelezen(onder meer gedichtenforum),zodat je meer van Peter zou weten,zou je zo niet reageren denk ik!

Het is géén medelijden van haar en Peter heeft zeker géén bord voor zijn hoofd hangen...

Dat er meer is dan een vrouw alleen en dat er nog zoveel is waarvoor je door kunt gaan,vind ik echter wél een goede uitspraak...dit is idd zo...en iedereen moet beseffen dat er ALTIJD DINGEN zijn om door te gaan met leven!
Het leven is een héél groot geschenk en het word je maar één keer gegeven!

Maar mensen komen hier niet voor niets op het forum...we zijn hier om problemen en klachten met elkaar te delen en elkaar te helpen...of tenminste te proberen!!

Ik bedoel dit alles zéker niet kwaad...hoop dat je dat begrijpt...ieder heeft recht op zijn eigen mening...maar de manier waarop is vaak héél belangrijk!
Ik hoop dat je mijn reactie iet of wat verstaat en er niet kwaad om bent...dit was zéker niet mijn bedoeling!

Grtjs Agnes




> peter
> 
> ik denk dat jij een groot bord voor je hoofd hebt hangen.
> medelijden van haar mischien?
> er is meer dan een vrouw alleen.
> doe je ogen open--- en zie, dat er nog zoveel is waarvoor je door kunt gaan.
> 
> gr Cinthia.

----------


## crestfallensoul

Ach Cinthia..
Als ik, zoals jij waarschijnlijk, idd alléén dit bericht zou lezen dan denk ik dat ik tot dezelfde conclusie zou zijn gekomen hoor, dus ik geef je wat dat betreft dan ook best wel gelijk.
Agnes reageert ook op een logische manier omdat zij het proces heeft gevolgd tot nu toe, zij wéét dus ook iets meer dan, mag je haar dan ook niet kwalijk nemen.
Ik ben nu eenmaal anders dan de meeste mannen volgens de kenners (lees Dames).... 

En, Néé, ik heb geen grootheid 's waanzin, maar wel een heel goed gevoel voor realiteit..
Dit betekend dus dat ik niet zomaar direct terug ga naar het oude leventje met Arlette, zij én ik blijven voorlopig een aantal maanden op onszelf wonen een soort van LAT relatie dus.. in deze periode kunnen wij aan onze gevoelens werken en er achter komen of de problemen die we hadden ook daadwerkelijk opgelost kunnen worden vóórdat we weer denken over samenwonen.
Ik zelf woon tijdelijk op een Camping in een grote stacaravan en dat gaat prima, lekker rustig en heb zelfs een waterbed erin staan....

Verder is het eigenlijk nu zo dat ik een relatie heb waarvan ik wél de lusten maar niet meer de lasten draag, dus heb ik dan een bord voor mn kop?
Arlette komt langs als het huishouden van haar het toelaat en gaat dan 
's nachts weer naar haar eigen huis.... voorlopig niks mis mee, toch?


Miss is het nu iets duidelijker voor je..... maar als je wilt kan je ook mn gedichten voor haar lezen zodat je nog beter mijn gevoel voor onze relatie begrijpt.
Groetjes, Peter.

----------


## crestfallensoul

Dank je wel Agnes voor je reactie, ik had het niet gezien hoor.
Heb nu wel een bericht er bij geplaatst zoals je al voorstelde.

Ik heb op die camping helaas nog steeds geen internet dus ben afhankelijk van gelegenheden zoals nu, bij mn zusje.
Dus kan het voorkomen dat ik er dagen niet opkom, sorry daarvoor, maar dan weet je alvast wat de reden daarvoor is. :Cool:  

He, Groetjes meid, Peter.

----------


## Agnes574

Is ok Peter!

Je reacties zijn heel goed!
Zoals altijd!

Groetjes Agnes

----------


## cinthia

hoi agnes en peter
je hebt gelijk dat had ik anders moeten vertellen.
nu heb ik alles gelezen van peter en ik vind het heel mooi al die gedichten,
maar zoals ik t zie komt t van 1 kant (toch?)
ik hoop niet, dat als t toch weer fout zou gaan dat je niet terug valt,
dat zou eeuwige zonde zijn,vele vrouwen zouden een man zoals jij graag willen. 
ik bedoel dus met alles, t moet van twee kanten komen.
ik hoop dat arlette er ook zo over denkt.
als dat niet zo is moet ze t wel vertellen en niet bang zijn voor wat er komen gaat,anders heeft ook zij geen leven.
ik hoop dat jullie er samen uit komen,
dit is ook zo ong mijn eigen verhaal,ik moest alleen door.
na een aantal maanden heeft hij mij toch nog verlaten.
maar goed ik ben er doorheen.
ik wens je veel sterke toe.
ik hoop later nog te lezen hoe t met jullie gaat.

groetjes cinthia

----------


## Agnes574

Lieve Cinthia,

Bedankt voor je mooie en lieve reactie!!!
Er zijn er niet veel die zo fair zijn op hun bericht terug te komen;dikke pluim voor jou!!!
Ik denk dat het écht wel van 2 kanten komt bij Peter en Arlette...ze bouwen het rustig aan weer op...en ja;je weet NOOIT zeker wat de toekomst voor je in petto heeft hé...

Jammer te lezen dat hij jou verlaten heeft...maar je vind vast wel iemand die je gelukkig gaat maken en jou wél waard is!!

Nogmaals dank voor je reactie...je bent een schat!

Hopelijk en waarschijnlijk krijg je wel een soortgelijke reactie van Peter.

Grtjs Agnes Xx

----------


## crestfallensoul

Hoi Cinthia, je hebt dus zelf een ervaring die lijkt op wat ik/wij nu doormaken, dat verduidelijkt dan ook jouw eerste reactie hoor..
Kan niet anders zeggen dat het best wel zonde is dat je relatie een vroegtijdig einde had, zeker als je zelf graag anders had gezien...
Ik denk ook dat a. de manier waarop je uit elkaar gaat veel betekend voor een eventueel herstel en b. de réden waarom je uit elkaar gaat is van groot belang.

Als je bv. een lijstje zou maken van jou en je vriend waarop je aangeeft wat je wél en niet leuk vindt, en je vriend doet hetzelfde, en elke 'Match' wordt dan een +, dan zie je hoeveel je bij elkaar past als de eerste liefde (vlinders) verdwenen zijn.
Ik bedoel dan ook een lijst met alles dingen, van soort boeken, sport, tv kijken (vooral wát), films, muzieksoort, pc, internet, feestjes, uitgaan tot en met kleding....
hoe meer + hoe minder strijd, ruzie of water er 1 van beide moet toevoegen.
Dan hou je een relatie over die echt sterk genoeg moet zijn voor de zwaarste storm.
In onze relatie, Arlette en ik, zijn er vrijwel alleen maar + te vinden en dan vraag je jezelf toch af..... hoe kan dat dan?
Wij zijn gewoon een beetje te ver door gegaan met het internet, beide een pc (naast elkaar hoor op 1 bureau), en het vreemde is dat ik dácht dat zij het wel heel leuk vond al die spelletjes, chatten etc. en zij dácht dat ik het juist zo leuk vond, dus heb ik er niets van gezegd en zij dus ook niet.....
Kortom, door te weinig communicatie zijn wij uitelkaar gegroeid elk een eigen wereldje op het net en veel gepraat met anderen maar niet met elkaar...

Nu, sinds ik weg ben bij haar, communiceren we dus wel heel veel, zijn er dan ook achtergekomen dat we elkaar het wel gunden, dat gedrag of aandacht voor het net, en dan te bedenken dat we het beide eigenlijk niet echt leuk vonden................. dat is een rare gewaarwording.
Van de andere kant, als je een probleem herkent kan je werken aan een oplossing......... nu is de grote vraag voor haar dan ook, in hoeverre kan ik daadwerkelijk internet laten voor wat het is.... of, verval ik terug in mn oude patroon na een tijdje.... want dát zou funest zijn voor de relatie.
Maw, door alleen te wonen heeft zij meer aandacht voor haar gezin en ik heb de kans om voor mezelf te zien of ik idd wel zonder de fora kan waar ik Admin, Moderator of Uploader ben..... eerlijk gezegd, ik ben sinds 28-08 3x op het forum geweest om prive berichten te beantwoorden en om mezelf te ontslaan van al die verplichtingen, dus er wordt aan gewerkt.

Maar goed, het blijft altijd een vraag of er niet een volgend probleem om de hoek komt kijken....... dus zekerheid heb je nooit he.

Ps. Arlette zal ook nog wel reageren maar die had een probleem met internet sinds vrijdag ofzo, hopelijk heeft ze morgen weer wél internet.

Ik vind het net als Agnes wel heel sportief van je dat je toch nog even reageerde, ben ik ook best wel blij mee hoor.......

Groetjes voor nu, Peter.

----------


## Letje999

Beste Cinthia,

Nou hier dan een berichtje van de vriendin van Peter....

Het komt op de site misschien over alsof het van 1 kant komt, maar gelukkig hebben Peter en ik toch aardig wat tijd om samen door te brengen en dan ziet het er gelukkig niet uit alsof het van een kant komt.

Ik ben niet zo'n dichter en met mijn gezin ook niet echt veel tijd om veel op de site te komen.
Ik doe echter wel mijn best om mijn liefde voor Peter zo duidelijk mogelijk te laten blijken aan hem.
Uit medelijden zal ik echt nooit bij iemand blijven want ook ik vind dat ik maar een vrouw ben en dat er naast mij nog veel meer mooie mensen en dingen zijn om voor te leven.

Ik vond je reactie de eerste maal helemaal normaal hoor, waarschijnlijk zou ik zelf ook zo gereageerd hebben, dus niets mis mee.
Ook heel begrijpelijkk van Agnes dat ze reageerde op deze manier omdat ze net als Peter al toegelicht heeft veel meer mee heeft gekregen van onze situatie....

Hey meid dank je wel voor je lieve reactie achteraf en geloof me uit medelijde doe ik niets en Peter is best eigewijs hoor hahahahaha, maar een plaat voor zijn kop heeft hij niet...

Groetjes Arlette

----------


## Agnes574

Mooie reactie Arlette!!!
Xx Ag

----------


## meneertje

Ik zoek naar redenen om geen zelfmoord te plegen,
maar vind ze niet, dus toch maar toen dan,
want ik verveel me echt te pletter hier,
kan geen werk naar mn zin vinden, ben te oud (>50)
lichaam begint te slijten, goede relatie onvindbaar,
en hobbys zijn allemaal zon beetje afgelopen.
ik mis enthousiasme in nederland, spontane interesse, 
maar helaas moet het allemaal mijn initiatief zijn,
ben oerlelijk, (oordeelt mijn omgeving) 
alhoewel ik t van mezelf niet vind, gaat er best mee door,
maar niks boeit me nog.

groeten , meneertje

----------


## Nikky278

Hoe dan ook, zelfmoord is nooit de oplossing...

Geen werk te vinden? Doe zolang even iets wat je misschien wat minder vindt en blijf rondkijken. Probeer eens iets waar je eerder nooit aan gedacht had, misschien bevalt het wel.
Te oud? Wat is te oud? Vind je dat zelf, of krijg je dat van je omgeving mee? Zolang je geest jong is, zul je jong blijven. Goed, je lichaam zal ouder worden, dat is logisch. Houd er rekening mee dat je lichaam al een halve eeuw (of iets langer) mee gaat. Dan kun je ook niet verwachten dat je nog in dezelfde conditie bent als 30 jaar geleden... Maar probeer wat te sporten, dat houdt je lichaam in goede conditie en je geest jong.
Hobby's over? Zoek een nieuwe! Probeer wat verschillende dingen uit en er zal zeker wel iets bij zitten wat je leuk vindt.
Een goede relatie vinden, tjah, dat is moeilijk op elke leeftijd. Maar zoek je wel op de juiste plaats? Dat is ook weer het voordeel van een nieuwe hobby zoeken, wie weet kom je daarbij wel een hele leuke dame tegen...
Nederland is niet meer wat het vroeger was, de meeste mensen spreken elkaar niet meer zomaar aan, geven vreemden geen complimentjes meer en zijn alleen enthousiast over hun eigen zaken. Dat is erg jammer, maar het is niet anders. Maar als jij open bent tegen mensen, zullen mensen die daar gevoelig voor zijn ook open zijn tegen jou. Want geloof me, er zijn nog heus wel mensen die oprecht interesse hebben in anderen.
Wat je omgeving van je uiterlijk vindt, is totaal niet belangrijk! Het gaat er om dat jij je goed voelt in je lichaam en tevreden bent met jezelf. Vindt iemand je lelijk, fijn voor hem/haar, moeten ze maar de andere kant op kijken, of er door heen leren kijken. Daar moet je boven staan joh!

Hoe je leven verloopt heb je voor een groot gedeelte zelf in de hand. Ben je niet gelukkig, maak jezelf dan weer gelukkig! Dat is makkelijker gezegd dan gedaan, ik weet het, maar niemand anders kan het voor je veranderen, dat kun jij alleen. Dus ga niet bij de pakken neer zitten, maar maak er nog wat van!

Xx

----------

